# Net Making



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

I have gotten interested in net making. I bought net making needles and made me some spacing gauges today. I made them out of phenolic board in 2",1 1/2",1",3/4",1/2" and 3/8". 
I figured this winter would be a good time to learn a new skill to add to what I already have.
My thoughts about it are this: It is a skill that will allow me to catch not only fish but game as well. I can make money by selling and repairing nets. 
Here are some pics of the needles and the gauges I made.
A couple videos showing how it's done/


----------



## Calista (Oct 6, 2011)

What a great idea! Are you near the ocean, by any chance? Your skills would definitely be in demand for netting to snag fish. I visited Portugal a long time ago and watched the fishermen there using the exact same tools and techniques you posted. 

That's also intriguing how such netting can be placed over rabbit bolt holes to catch them. Depending on how fine a cord you used, stitching up a mist net to string between trees would catch birds, too.

I crochet and have made fish-net shopping bags for gifts that are very versatile. This is the stitch I've used, although any crocheter could show you how to make loops just with the basic chain stitch:

Crochet Spot » Blog Archive » How to Crochet: Offset Fish Net Stitch - Crochet Patterns, Tutorials and News

Please post some of your finished products and let us know if you caught anything with them.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

dammit, just when I thought my skillset was getting near complete!  

looks like something that would be fun to do while watching TV after dinner


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

The_Blob said:


> looks like something that would be fun to do while watching TV after dinner


I like coming here and troll hunting after dinner. 

Have a happy Federal Reserve. :beercheer:


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

There was an old man here when I was young that made nets. My uncle Billys dad was a train engineer and he picked this old hobo man up in Mississippi and brought him home with him. The old man was Tom Porter, and he farmed Mr Bills land, truck patched, and when he wasn't farming, he made nets and built big boats. He had the whole inside of his house lined with a net he was tying. It went completely around the inside of the house, down the hall, around each room, so the nets were really long. People bought his nets as fast as he could tie them. My uncles, great uncles, and my Papaw took me on many a netting trip. Mostly caught large buffalo and carp, and some catfish among other things. Net tying is a skill best learned hands on. Stock up on twine, as that will be good raw materials to have on hand if shtf. Try Memphis Net & Twine, request a catalog and you'll get it in a couple of days. Lots of commercial fishing tackle and net making supplies in their catalogs. I am going to get a commercial license the first of next year and use my flag nets, gill nets, and hoop nets. Ours renew yearly here, and it starts in January.
Old man Tom grew up with Elvis Presleys' daddy.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Calista:I live about3 or so hours from the coast. I do live near a large reservoir that I can catch fish from. There is a decent amount of area to hunt here also. I hope the nets come in handy. 
Vunder: Thumbs up on the Memphis net and twine. That is were I got my needles. I got 12, 2 each of 6 different sizes, delivered for less then $20. I was called twice to make sure about my order and the lady talked to me like a friend and they didn't waste any time shipping my order. I will do business with them again!

The_Blob: Just for you!


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

I had a five gallon bucket of cheese, but I guess the dogs got in it, at least I have a clean bucket now....


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

VUnder said:


> I had a five gallon bucket of cheese, but I guess the dogs got in it, at least I have a clean bucket now....


Did i miss something??

I have not had a chance to start any nets yet. I like my head to be clear when I learn something new. I will probably start next week since the wedding and Christmas will be past.
I did get a new book. "How to make and mend cast nets" By Ted Dahlem. I scanned through it. I have to work a couple night shifts this week so I may get a chance to look at it a bit closer.


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

JustCliff said:


> Did i miss something??
> 
> I have not had a chance to start any nets yet. I like my head to be clear when I learn something new. I will probably start next week since the wedding and Christmas will be past.
> I did get a new book. "How to make and mend cast nets" By Ted Dahlem. I scanned through it. I have to work a couple night shifts this week so I may get a chance to look at it a bit closer.


To clarify. I had some five gallon buckets of some nasty, awful smelling cheese that is used for bait. The dogs finally broke in, and got it while I was gone.


----------

